#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Construindo Supercomputadores com Linux

## pitanga

Aprenda a Construir Clusters Linux para Supercomputação.

Confira e use o cupom *HPCWiFi30* e ganhe 30% de desconto. 

http://bit.ly/2E1v39v

----------

